# Berte's supplements what do you think



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I am reading a book called Raw & Natural Nutrition for Dogs and it talks about supplement products by Berte's. I have never heard of these supplements but they sound like a pretty good addition to a good diet. 

Of course the book is advertising this brand so right away I go into "don't be a sucker mode"and I now must ask others what they know or think about these additional supplements, especially Berte's Green Blend.

I should say I feed 1 meal Orijen with a Tbsp. of yogurt or cottage cheese and salmon oil, vit E 400 IU , vit. C,and I substitute an egg once a week instead of yogurt. The other meal is raw.

I am not looking to waste money but if I am this far into believing that I am doing everything right for my girls should I go 1 step farther or is it a waste.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

*bertes*

Bertes Ultra Probiotic is highly regarded as is Bertes as a whole.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Nobody is familiar with this line??


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've ordered from B-Naturals many times, they are a great company. 

Dog nutrition for arthritis, joint, cancer, heart, kidney, bladder, liver, reproductive system, senior care, stress, anxiety, yeast, and fungal. Fish oil, essential fatty acids, EFA, green foods, kelp, herbs, herbal formulas, immune support, vitamins


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Great to hear it's a good company. Does anyone feel it's worth buying any of the products or if you are feeding good foods it's not necessary.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

You must be reading the same book I am  I was reading about those as well and have never heard of them!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Their supplements are excellent. As far as whether or not your dog needs them: what are you feeding and does your dog have any health issues that you know of?


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Ruth! I remember you were giving me some advice about my other dog with the pancreatitis and giving her supplements. I started to give her some Nupro. Or would this Bertes be a good recommendation?!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> Their supplements are excellent. As far as whether or not your dog needs them: what are you feeding and does your dog have any health issues that you know of?


What I am feeding is @ the beginning of my thread and no there are no other health issues. thanks


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

First of all Zayda, congratulations for buying the book! Lew Olson started me on raw feeding for my dogs years ago, and I have great respect for her knowledge and expertise in this regard. Berte was the name of one of her old dogs BTW! As supplements they don't get any better than this -but do you need them? For one of your meals you are feeding a high quality kibble which (presumably) has the supplements you need already added in - the raw is a plus, and you are adding to that. If your dogs are doing well I'd say leave well enough alone, it's easy to overdo it. I feed entirely raw and do buy some of Lew's supplements (Immune Blend which incl a probiotic, and Green Blend). Everything on her site is top quality - so it's an excellent resource if you ever need it.
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Anja1Blue said:


> First of all Zayda, congratulations for buying the book! Lew Olson started me on raw feeding for my dogs years ago, and I have great respect for her knowledge and expertise in this regard. Berte was the name of one of her old dogs BTW! As supplements they don't get any better than this -but do you need them? For one of your meals you are feeding a high quality kibble which (presumably) has the supplements you need already added in - the raw is a plus, and you are adding to that. If your dogs are doing well I'd say leave well enough alone, it's easy to overdo it. I feed entirely raw and do buy some of Lew's supplements (Immune Blend which incl a probiotic, and Green Blend). Everything on her site is top quality - so it's an excellent resource if you ever need it.
> _________________________________________
> Susan
> 
> ...


Thanks Susan that helps a lot. I was just wondering what others thoughts were so thanks again.


----------



## hollykatew (May 10, 2011)

with regards to this book on raw feeding (which I own and have read through, I'm also a member of her K9nutrition forum) how do you, if you are feeding raw, make sure the balance of calcium and phosphorus is correct in the diet?
Meat is higher in phosphorus and lower in calcium and I haven't found any info on the minerals amounts in bones.
Sorry to lead the topic asstray, but when I heard there were a few of you here that knew of the book and were feeding raw AND you have bone disease prone dogs (GSDs!) I had to ask.


----------

